# Problem Leafs: soft & spongy



## Merrick (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello,

I have a problem with my Paph. Philippinense: the lower leafes started to be soft and spongy  its one leaf after the other??
The oldest leaf turned yellow and I cut it off. 

Any idea what this could be?

Thanks
Merrick


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2006)

Any chance you can post photos, Merrick? Is there a scent? Is it wet and mushy?

Thanks, H.


----------



## Merrick (Dec 11, 2006)

yes..here some pics...


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like a bit of cellular collapse. Try to increase your humidity. It's not the dreaded bacterial rot or anything though. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Merrick (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Heather,

do I need to cut the leafes which have this collapse?

Thanks
Merrick


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2006)

Nope, I don't think so, Merrick, just let it be and it should be fine. Try to get that humidity up. Any idea what your % is there?

Of course, if anyone disagrees with me they should post!


----------



## Merrick (Dec 11, 2006)

ok, then I try to get the humidity up.

I just hope that my Phap is going to be fine again... 

Thanks Heater for your replies..

Merrick


----------



## Barbara (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Merrick. I have a mottled leaf paph who does this when it get too cool. So I just move it to a warmer room and and increase the humidy. Is there any chance that it might have gotten a draft? Mine also really likes its water too.
Barb.


----------



## LindaFVB (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Merrick, I have the same marking on my Paph. A. Dimmock. I was given this plant with the marking about 3 months ago. The mark never went away, the leaf is harder now but it has more of a yellow cast then the other leafs. I could probably cut it off for appearances but I left it alone. All the new leaves look green and healthy. I am definitely the newbie so keep that in mind.
Linda


----------



## Merrick (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Barb.

The Phal was standing next to the window. The room is warm but just next to the window it is cold.
I put the Phal already on a place which is warmer and have it in a bigger pot with water for the humidity. Of course I'm careful with the roots that they don't get water 

Draft it's not possible but I open the window from time to time for fresh air. 

Regards
Merrick


----------



## Merrick (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Linda,

thanks for your reply. I don't want to cut off the leafes as well. So I think I listen to all of you and leave them where they are.

Regards
Merrick


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2006)

You know, my phil varieties seem to be more prone to this than my other multis. Just thought I would mention that.


----------

